# Erie Ice Chrome



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got this beaut today! 2nd ever steelhead, both have come through the ice!... I hate river fishing. What a fight! 3lb test line on an ultralight panfish rod. Used a jiggin rap and he come flying up and gobbled it up. All the way down to his throat. What a blast!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

any luck on panfish?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

silverbullet said:


> any luck on panfish?


Didn’t really try. Will give it a better shot when I have more time. Only fished for 20-30 minutes before I had to head into work


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Is this from your secret local spot ? Thinking about going up to Fairport 
harbor


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

NoWake said:


> Is this from your secret local spot ? Thinking about going up to Fairport
> harbor


Not a secret spot. Ice is very sketchy out of fairport when checked just FYI


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice one bigeye look at the jaw on that rascal. I may head up tomm for some beasts also...


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ice is really iffy there, even in the launch area. If ppl show up to fish it someone will make the news


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

bvonny12 said:


> Ice is really iffy there, even in the launch area. If ppl show up to fish it someone will make the news


 Where is there? Planning on going to Edgewater tomorrow morning. Just looking to stay safe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

The ice in fairport port authority


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Back at it lookin for more chrome


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

We pulled a few from those holes this morning! Get em!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bvonny12 said:


> We pulled a few from those holes this morning! Get em!


I was hoping you had holes around cause my augers are crap now haha. Missed one so far


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I was hoping you had holes around cause my augers are crap now haha. Missed one so far


No wonder your augers took a crap,they're cutting square holes or is that an optical illusion ?? LOLLOL


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

joekacz said:


> No wonder your augers took a crap,they're cutting square holes or is that an optical illusion ?? LOLLOL


Haha those are his holes! He used a chainsaw haha


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Been catching steelhead at Edgewater marina, not far from the launch ramp. You'll see all the people. Blue/Chrome KO wobblers do the trick. Also caught some on deadsticks with Pin Mins with waxies. With these warm temps, not sure I can recommend getting out there anymore. I'm sure guys wiill be out there through the weekend, but spud and wear your picks. The fish are there. Tight lines!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Time to head to class, but right after is chrome time!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Time to head to class, but right after is chrome time!


Do it up


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright headed down to the lake, time to lay the hammer down! Pic(s)? Of steelhead to come!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

waiting...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It really shouldn't take this long


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

pow pow sorry johnboy


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got out with Bvonny today for a few hours. Fished 7 feet of water... was as far as we could get. He hammered one before I was even set up, I helped him get it up, then dropped my bait down, 5 rips and boom I hammered one. So in the first 5 minutes we had two. Nothing then for next 2-3 hours. Called it when it started to rain. Marked several more fish and missed a few on deadstick shiners. Both caught on raps tipped with shiner heads


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahahaah should have blanked out the fishes face also he is tryin to tell ya somin


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I can figure out the backgrown but the guy looks like something from "Bones"!


----------

